# Hawaii local recipes



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

What are some good little known favorite recipes in your part of the world? In Hawaii, this forum has many local favorites that I hardly ever see mentioned on the internet. Enjoy!


----------



## jacaranda (Sep 28, 2006)

From southern Africa, *bobotie *(like a spiced meatloaf baked with a custard topping). Everyone has their own favourite recipe, and there are plenty floating round - I got an authentic 1909 version from this book.

From Kent in southern England, where I spent a lot of my childhood: *Gypsy Tart*. This is a toffee/caramel flavoured tart so sweet that your fillings will sing for days; at school we used to have it served at lunch for pudding quite often. However, nobody outside Kent ever seems to have heard of it.

This version is based on the version of the British chef Gary Rhodes (who was brought up in Kent):

1 x 400g (14oz) tin of evaporated milk. This must be unsweetened evaporated milk, not the much thicker, sweetened condensed milk.
12oz dark brown muscovado or Barbados sugar.
10in shortcrust pastry case, pre-baked.

Pre-heat oven to 200C/400F/gas 6.

Whisk evaporated milk and sugar together for 10 - 15 minutes until all the sugar is dissolved and the mixture is light and fluffy. The mix should be coffee coloured. Pour the mix into the pastry case and bake in the oven for 10 minutes.

The gypsy tart will have a slightly sticky surface but will not set completely until it has been left to cool. Serve cold.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

In England steamed puddings were a favorite growing up. OK, I'm Scottish so how would I know? My mom was English and she made them all the time. I have never made one so I don't know exactly what is in them but they are steamed instead of being baked. A good steamed pudding was a real treat smotherd with "custard" (Creme Anglese.)

Jock


----------

